# Mom's Milk Boutique - updated 1/08



## Abbielw (Nov 25, 2007)

Love your Baby! Love your World!
Your resource for natural parenting!
*

www.MomsMilkBoutique.com

WWW.MOMSMILKBOUTIQUE.COM
At the end of the month our retail location will be moving into a much larger space!!
We are super excited....however, we don't want to move all our inventory!!!
Help us clear some of it out!!!
We will be restocking everything first thing in January!!
FREE SHIPPING!!
SALE STARTS TODAY - 12/19
OUR BIGGEST FUZZI BUNZ SALE OF THE YEAR!!!
15% OFF ALL FUZZI BUNZ,
PACKAGE DEALS & ACCESSORIES!

BUY 2 and GET 40% OFF ALL BABYLEGS
EVEN WOOL AND ORGANICS!!

**FREE SHIPPING AS ALWAYS**

NOW IN STOCK

*Fuzzi Bunz Vaska Detergent*

*Allen's Naturally Detergent*
*

Breastfeed. Baby-wear. Cloth Diaper. Naturally!
www.momsmilkboutique.com
FREE SHIPPING!!!


----------



## Abbielw (Nov 25, 2007)

for sale


----------

